# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يجوز للمراة المطلقة ان تزوج نفسها بنفسها ؟؟؟

## أبومنصور

السلام عليكم 

كنت في نقاش مع احد الاصدقاء ممن لديه اطلاع شرعي جيد وتنقاشنا حول ولاية المراة المطلقة حيث ذكر ان هناك اجماعا على ان المراة المطلقة لايشترط لها الولي كالبكر بمعنى ان لها ان تزوج نفسها بنفسها...والحق ان ما ذكره الاخ الكريم فاجاني تماما لعلمي ان الولي مشترط في حالة البكر والثيب وان قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أيما امرأة نكحت بغير إذن مواليها فنكاحها باطل –ثلاث مرات- فإن دخل بها فالمهر لها بما أصاب منها، فإن تشاجروا فالسلطان ولي من لا ولي له) يشمل اي مراة ولفظ الحديث عام واذكر ان هذا هو قول جماهير اهل العلم خلافا للاحناف...ومع هذا احببت التاكد من هذه المسئلة قبل ان اتحدث معه بشأن هذه المسئلة..فارجو من اخواني المشاركة في هذا الموضوع.


وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فانظر وفقك الله في الآية (232) من سورة البقرة:

{وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزوجهن إذا ترضوا بينهم بالمعروف}





> السلام عليكم 
> كنت في نقاش مع احد الاصدقاء ممن لديه اطلاع شرعي جيد وتنقاشنا حول ولاية المراة المطلقة حيث ذكر ان هناك اجماعا على ان المراة المطلقة لايشترط لها الولي كالبكر بمعنى ان لها ان تزوج نفسها بنفسها...والحق ان ما ذكره الاخ الكريم فاجاني تماما لعلمي ان الولي مشترط في حالة البكر والثيب وان قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أيما امرأة نكحت بغير إذن مواليها فنكاحها باطل –ثلاث مرات- فإن دخل بها فالمهر لها بما أصاب منها، فإن تشاجروا فالسلطان ولي من لا ولي له) يشمل اي مراة ولفظ الحديث عام واذكر ان هذا هو قول جماهير اهل العلم خلافا للاحناف...ومع هذا احببت التاكد من هذه المسئلة قبل ان اتحدث معه بشأن هذه المسئلة..فارجو من اخواني المشاركة في هذا الموضوع.
> وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبومنصور

> سلامٌ عليكم،
> فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
> أما بعد،
> فانظر وفقك الله في الآية (232) من سورة البقرة:
> {وإذا طلقتم النساء فبلغن أجلهن فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزوجهن إذا ترضوا بينهم بالمعروف}


بارك الله فيك..اقرا ما يقول الشيخ المنجد في موقعه الاسلام سؤال وجواب( لا يحل لرجل أن يتزوج امرأة من غير إذن وليها بكراً كانت أم ثيباً وذلك قول جمهور العلماء منهم الشافعي ومالك وأحمد مستدلين بأدلة منها : 

قوله تعالى : { فلا تعضلوهن أن ينكحن أزواجهن } .

وقوله تعالى : { ولا تُنكحوا المشركين حتى يؤمنوا } .

وقوله تعالى : { وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم } .

ووجه الدلالة من الآيات واضح في اشتراط الولي في النكاح حيث خاطبه الله تعالى بعقد نكاح موليته ، ولو كان الأمر لها دونه لما احتيج لخطابه .

ومن فقه الإمام البخاري رحمه الله أنه بوَّب على هذه الآيات قوله : " باب من قال " لا نكاح إلا بولي " .

وعن أبي موسى قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا نكاح إلا بولي " .

رواه الترمذي ( 1101 ) وأبو داود ( 2085 ) وابن ماجه ( 1881 ) .

والحديث : صححه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " صحيح الترمذي " ( 1 / 318 ) .

وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أيما امرأة نكحت بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل فنكاحها باطل ، فنكاحها باطل ، فإن دخل بها فلها المهر بما استحل من فرجها ، فإن اشتجروا فالسلطان ولي من لا ولي له .

رواه الترمذي ( 1102 ) وأبو داود ( 2083 ) وابن ماجه ( 1879 ) .

وصححه الألباني في إرواء الغليل ( 1840 ) . 

(اشتجروا ) : أي تنازعوا)ا.هــ

http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?re...ا%20بولي

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي أبومنصور الحديث  المذكورقد حكم الائمة الحفاظ بثبوته 
 عن عائشة – رضي الله عنها – (( أنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : أيّما امرأة نكحت بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل ، فنكاحها باطل ، فنكاحها باطل ، فإن دخل بها فلها مهر المثل بما استحل من فرجها فإن اشتجروا فالسلطان ولي من لا ولي له )) 

ومن  الائمة الحفاظ رحمهم الله اللذين حكموا بصحته وثبوته  قبل العلامةالالباني 
لئلا ينازع بعض الجهال في تصحيح الالباني رحمه الله ( الترمذي 1108) وقدحسّنه 
، وقال الحافظُ : " وصحّحه أبو عوانه وابنُ خزيمة ، وابنُ حبان والحاكم " [ الفتح 9/184]

----------


## أبومنصور

الاخ الكريم أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي تنبهت بعد فترة التعديل الى انني لم ارد عليك السلام..ولهذا اقول وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فإن أفضل تحقيق وقفت عليه لحديث عروة عن عائشة: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أيما امرأةٍ نكحت بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل،

هو التحقيق الذي بسطه أبو الحسن الدارقطني في العلل، 3806، الجزء الخامس عشر، من ص 11- ص 27، وهذا الجزء من التكملة لكتاب العلل، وقد حقق التكملة محمد بن صالح الدباسي حفظه الله، وصدرت التكملة عن دار ابن الجوزي:

قال أبو بكر البرقاني (وهو راوي العلل عن الدارقطني):
3806- وسئل عن حديث عروة عن عائشة: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أيما امرأةٍ نكحت بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل،

فقال: يرويه الزهري وأبوحازم، وثابت بن قيسٍ أبو الغصن، وهشام بن عروة عن عروة عن عائشة .....


وأما حديث أبي بردة عن أبي موسى فقد استفاض الحاكم في طرقه في المستدرك  ج2/16 - 17، فإن كان عندك نسخة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي (طبعة دار الحرمين) فانظر الأحاديث: 2763 إلى 2771 فهذا بحثٌ نفيس، ويليه بحثٌ آخر في متابعات هذا الحديث، من حديث 2772 إلى حديث 2776


وقال الترمذي رحمه الله في كتاب النكاح (نسخة المكنز) :
14 - باب مَا جَاءَ لاَ نِكَاحَ إِلاَّ بِوَلِىٍّ . ( 14 )  
1124 - حَدَّثَنَا عَلِىُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ أَخْبَرَنَا شَرِيكُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ ح وَحَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ ح وَحَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَهْدِىٍّ عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ ح وَحَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِى زِيَادٍ حَدَّثَنَا زَيْدُ بْنُ حُبَابٍ عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى بُرْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِى مُوسَى قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم « لاَ نِكَاحَ إِلاَّ بِوَلِىٍّ » . قَالَ وَفِى الْبَابِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ وَأَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ وَعِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ وَأَنَسٍ . تحفة 9115 - 1101  

1125 - حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِى عُمَرَ حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ مُوسَى عَنِ الزُّهْرِىِّ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ « أَيُّمَا امْرَأَةٍ نُكِحَتْ بِغَيْرِ إِذْنِ وَلِيِّهَا فَنِكَاحُهَا بَاطِلٌ فَنِكَاحُهَا بَاطِلٌ فَنِكَاحُهَا بَاطِلٌ فَإِنْ دَخَلَ بِهَا فَلَهَا الْمَهْرُ بِمَا اسْتَحَلَّ مِنْ فَرْجِهَا فَإِنِ اشْتَجَرُوا فَالسُّلْطَانُ وَلِىُّ مَنْ لاَ وَلِىَّ لَهُ » . قَالَ أَبُو عِيسَى هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ . تحفة 16462 - 1102   

1125 ت - وَقَدْ رَوَى يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الأَنْصَارِىُّ وَيَحْيَى بْنُ أَيُّوبَ وَسُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِىُّ وَغَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْحُفَّاظِ عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ نَحْوَ هَذَا . قَالَ أَبُو عِيسَى وَحَدِيثُ أَبِى مُوسَى حَدِيثٌ فِيهِ اخْتِلاَفٌ رَوَاهُ إِسْرَائِيلُ وَشَرِيكُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَبُو عَوَانَةَ وَزُهَيْرُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ وَقَيْسُ بْنُ الرَّبِيعِ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى بُرْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِى مُوسَى عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم . وَرَوَى أَسْبَاطُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ وَزَيْدُ بْنُ حُبَابٍ عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى بُرْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِى مُوسَى عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم . وَرَوَى أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ الْحَدَّادُ عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى بُرْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِى مُوسَى عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نَحْوَهُ وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ فِيهِ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ . وَقَدْ رُوِىَ عَنْ يُونُسَ بْنِ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى بُرْدَةَ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَيْضاً . وَرَوَى شُعْبَةُ وَالثَّوْرِىُّ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى بُرْدَةَ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم « لاَ نِكَاحَ إِلاَّ بِوَلِىٍّ » . وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِ سُفْيَانَ عَنْ سُفْيَانَ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى بُرْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِى مُوسَى . وَلاَ يَصِحُّ . وَرِوَايَةُ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ رَوَوْا عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ أَبِى بُرْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِى مُوسَى عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم « لاَ نِكَاحَ إِلاَّ بِوَلِىٍّ » . عِنْدِى أَصَحُّ لأَنَّ سَمَاعَهُمْ مِنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ فِى أَوْقَاتٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ شُعْبَةُ وَالثَّوْرِىُّ أَحْفَظَ وَأَثْبَتَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ رَوَوْا عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ فَإِنَّ رِوَايَةَ هَؤُلاَءِ عِنْدِى أَشْبَهُ لأَنَّ شُعْبَةَ وَالثَّوْرِىَّ سَمِعَا هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مِنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ فِى مَجْلِسٍ وَاحِدٍ . تحفة 16462 ، 9115 ، 19562 - 1102  

1126 - وَمِمَّا يَدُلُّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ مَا حَدَّثَنَا مَحْمُودُ بْنُ غَيْلاَنَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ قَالَ أَنْبَأَنَا شُعْبَةُ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِىَّ يَسْأَلُ أَبَا إِسْحَاقَ أَسَمِعْتَ أَبَا بُرْدَةَ يَقُولُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم « لاَ نِكَاحَ إِلاَّ بِوَلِىٍّ » . فَقَالَ نَعَمْ . فَدَلَّ هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ عَلَى أَنَّ سَمَاعَ شُعْبَةَ وَالثَّوْرِىِّ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ فِى وَقْتٍ وَاحِدٍ . تحفة 19562 - 1102  


1126 ج - وَإِسْرَائِيلُ هُوَ ثِقَةٌ ثَبْتٌ فِى أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ . سَمِعْتُ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ الْمُثَنَّى يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ مَهْدِىٍّ يَقُولُ مَا فَاتَنِى مِنْ حَدِيثِ الثَّوْرِىِّ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِى فَاتَنِى إِلاَّ لَمَّا اتَّكَلْتُ بِهِ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَأْتِى بِهِ أَتَمَّ . تحفة 9622 ل - 1102  

1126 ت - وَحَدِيثُ عَائِشَةَ فِى هَذَا الْبَابِ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم « لاَ نِكَاحَ إِلاَّ بِوَلِىٍّ » حَدِيثٌ عِنْدِى حَسَنٌ . رَوَاهُ ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ مُوسَى عَنِ الزُّهْرِىِّ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم . وَرَوَاهُ الْحَجَّاجُ بْنُ أَرْطَاةَ وَجَعْفَرُ بْنُ رَبِيعَةَ عَنِ الزُّهْرِىِّ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم . وَرُوِىَ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِثْلُهُ . وَقَدْ تَكَلَّمَ بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِ الْحَدِيثِ فِى حَدِيثِ الزُّهْرِىِّ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم . قَالَ ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ ثُمَّ لَقِيتُ الزُّهْرِىَّ فَسَأَلْتُهُ فَأَنْكَرَهُ . فَضَعَّفُوا هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا . وَذُكِرَ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ مَعِينٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَمْ يَذْكُرْ هَذَا الْحَرْفَ عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ إِلاَّ إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ . تحفة 16462 ل - 1102  


1126 ج - قَالَ يَحْيَى بْنُ مَعِينٍ وَسَمَاعُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ لَيْسَ بِذَاكَ إِنَّمَا صَحَّحَ كُتُبَهُ عَلَى كُتُبِ عَبْدِ الْمَجِيدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ بْنِ أَبِى رَوَّادٍ مَا سَمِعَ مِنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ وَضَعَّفَ يَحْيَى رِوَايَةَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ . 1102  

قلت: فلا وجه لتضعيف الحديث بهذا

1126 ق - وَالْعَمَلُ فِى هَذَا الْبَابِ عَلَى حَدِيثِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم « لاَ نِكَاحَ إِلاَّ بِوَلِىٍّ » . عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْهُمْ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ وَعَلِىُّ بْنُ أَبِى طَالِبٍ وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبَّاسٍ وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ وَغَيْرُهُمْ . وَهَكَذَا رُوِىَ عَنْ بَعْضِ فُقَهَاءِ التَّابِعِينَ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لاَ نِكَاحَ إِلاَّ بِوَلِىٍّ . مِنْهُمْ سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ وَالْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِىُّ وَشُرَيْحٌ وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِىُّ وَعُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ وَغَيْرُهُمْ وَبِهَذَا يَقُولُ سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِىُّ وَالأَوْزَاعِىّ  ُ وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ وَمَالِكٌ وَالشَّافِعِىُّ وَأَحْمَدُ وَإِسْحَاقُ . 1102  

وقال الترمذي: باب 17: 17 - باب مَا جَاءَ فِى اسْتِئْمَارِ الْبِكْرِ وَالثَّيِّبِ . ( 17 )  

1132 - حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ حَدَّثَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْفَضْلِ عَنْ نَافِعِ بْنِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ « الأَيِّمُ أَحَقُّ بِنَفْسِهَا مِنْ وَلِيِّهَا وَالْبِكْرُ تُسْتَأْذَنُ فِى نَفْسِهَا وَإِذْنُهَا صُمَاتُهَا » . هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ . وَقَدْ رَوَى شُعْبَةُ وَسُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِىُّ هَذا الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ . تحفة 6517 ل ، 6517 - 1108  

1132 ق - وَقَدِ احْتَجَّ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ فِى إِجَازَةِ النِّكَاحِ بِغَيْرِ وَلِىٍّ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ وَلَيْسَ فِى هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ مَا احْتَجُّوا بِهِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رُوِىَ مِنْ غَيْرِ وَجْهٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم « لاَ نِكَاحَ إِلاَّ بِوَلِىٍّ » وَهَكَذَا أَفْتَى بِهِ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ بَعْدَ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ لاَ نِكَاحَ إِلاَّ بِوَلِىٍّ . وَإِنَّمَا مَعْنَى قَوْلِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم « الأَيِّمُ أَحَقُّ بِنَفْسِهَا مِنْ وَلِيِّهَا » . عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ أَنَّ الْوَلِىَّ لاَ يُزَوِّجُهَا إِلاَّ بِرِضَاهَا وَأَمْرِهَا فَإِنْ زَوَّجَهَا فَالنِّكَاحُ مَفْسُوخٌ عَلَى حَدِيثِ خَنْسَاءَ بِنْتِ خِذَامٍ حَيْثُ زَوَّجَهَا أَبُوهَا وَهِىَ ثَيِّبٌ فَكَرِهَتْ ذَلِكَ فَرَدَّ النَّبِىُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نِكَاحَهُ . 1108

----------


## أبومنصور

بارك الله فيكم

----------

